# Free Webcast of Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Riccardo Muti Verdi Bicentennial Concert



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

_The Verdi Requiem will be streamed live on October 10, 2013, at 7:30 p.m. CDT (-5 GMT) and will be available ON DEMAND following the performance at cso.org/verdi.

Music Director Riccardo Muti, continuing the great Italian operatic conducting tradition, leads the combined forces of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in concerts celebrating Verdi's 200th birthday._

This concert has been sold out for months, but I've got a balcony seat to the final dress rehearsal this afternoon. I still owe you folks a review of the concert MacBeth put on by the same forces last week. Suffice it to say, I may never hear Verdi done better in my lifetime.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

It's starting!

http://cso.org/res/VerdiRequiem/


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

For the Samuel Ramey fans, he is doing the introduction !


----------

